# 2010 health plan...



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Vampire HDL and LDL? LOL!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Phwew! I guess I'm safe from becoming vampire food this year


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Junit said:


> Phwew! I guess I'm safe from becoming vampire food this year


Me too! Vampires would need angioplasty just from LOOKING at me! LOL 
Howz the weather Junit?! Got any Spring coming your way? It's below 20 in Cincinnati. One more reason I don't have to worry about Vampires - its hard to get a fang to bite into frozen victims!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol I will just keep donating every two weeks.


----------

